# Error loading trusted certificates



## strule (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm having this problem since this morning when I pkg update

```
Updating trueos-base repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    1 KiB   1.5kB/s    00:01   
pkg-static: Error loading trusted certificates
repository trueos-base has no meta file, using default settings
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%   52 KiB  53.7kB/s    00:01   
pkg-static: Error loading trusted certificates
Unable to update repository trueos-base
Updating trueos-major repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    1 KiB   1.5kB/s    00:01   
pkg-static: Error loading trusted certificates
repository trueos-major has no meta file, using default settings
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    5 MiB 212.1kB/s    00:27   
pkg-static: Error loading trusted certificates
Unable to update repository trueos-major
```
I know that is not a Pure FreeBSD, but maybe y'all can help me. Thanks in advance


----------



## hukadan (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello,

You have a better chance to have an answer here : https://gitter.im/trueos/Lobby. Someone has the problem few days ago. He went back to a previous version of his system using boot environment and did the upgrade again to solve the problem.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

